# Best Camo Pattern for Waterfowl hunts



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi guys,
I need help to choose best camo for waterfowl hunts. I decided to go with Kings Camo - their store is close to home  . But I cannot deside about pattern : http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Shop- ... _c_21.html

What is best pattern - Desert, Mountain, Field or Woodland shadow ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd go field shadow out of the available patterns.... its the most "swampy" lookin.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Faded brown Carhartts when in the marsh.

I like Desert Shadow when "styling" out in the sage brush with friends. If I go alone I like faded Natural Gear.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with the Carhartts, they have been my main wear while duck or goose hunting at least until there is snow on the ground and then I pull on a pair of white butcher wear over them


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

M2D Camo for marsh...............


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> M2D Camo for marsh...............


+1


----------



## thrillseaker (Sep 26, 2010)

what ever i got on.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I pretty much use anything that is comfortable. I try to match my camo with my surroundings, even though much of my camo is a lot darker than most of the toolies I generally sit in, but it seems to work just fine.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> M2D Camo for marsh...............


+1


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I pretty much use anything that is comfortable. I try to match my camo with my surroundings, even though much of my camo is a lot darker than most of the toolies I generally sit in, but it seems to work just fine.


MAX4?

i agree its a bit dark but... HOLDING STILL go's aloooong way.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Using the choices you listed, I would go with Field Shadow too. If you had other choices, I would go with the M2D camo pattern.
R


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Using the choices you listed, I would go with Field Shadow too. If you had other choices, I would go with the M2D camo pattern.
> R


Hey... somebody else that actually answered the guys question. :lol:

Goob... do they make waders in Nat Gear? Wife was saying she wants to go duck hunting with me more or would be willing to anyway but she gets cold really easily and the waders I got for her don't fit anymore. I know Walmart offers Nat gear stuff.... but they don't carry waders.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > Using the choices you listed, I would go with Field Shadow too. If you had other choices, I would go with the M2D camo pattern.
> ...


Riley yes the make Nat gear. go to there web site and check them out. they are nice.


----------

